# fifteen52 Tarmacs and TurboMacs in stock



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Fifteen52 is proud to release the new redesigned and lighter Tarmac and the new Ken Block designed TurboMacs. 

We will have the new redesigned and lighter Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 
and the all new TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9

We will have almost any bolt pattern and size available and even blank wheels for custom bolt patterns and fitment.

17x8 are $279.52 each, 17x9 are $289.52 each, 18x8.5 and 18x9 are $299.52 each and 18x9.5 are $309.52 each

We also have blank wheels for custom bolt patterns, offset, color, etc 

pm or email with any questions or to order
[email protected]

More pics to follow as we get more mounted pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stock and ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Next month we will have 19" Tarmacs, 19" Tarmac R43s in flat face (in pic) and in concave face


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

All different fitments available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

17x8 TurboMacs on an Audi A1


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19x8.5 and 19x9.5 Tarmacs will be in stock mid to late August. Now taking orders for them. We will have them in basically any fitment and have blank wheels for custom specs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't forget about our 1, 2 and 3 piece Forged wheels as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmacs and TurboMacs are in stock and 19" Tarmacs are arriving in about a week, get your orders in.

Tarmacs on a B5 RS4 Sedan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19x8.5 and 19x9.5 are now in stock, get those orders in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5, 18x9.5, 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 are now in stock
And TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Big Euro was fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In other news coming this fall and winter, 18, 19 and 20" Formula LTWs. New look, lightweight, strong and unique.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19x8.5 Tarmacs on a new S3


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The R43 wheels are arriving next week in 19x8.5 and 19x9.5 in the concave and flat face, get those orders in now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19x8.5 and 19x9.5 R43s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Just a RWB 964 with some of our 18" 3 piece forged Evo SC wheels


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19' R43s available now and 18' R43s this spring


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Another shot of the 3 piece Evo SC's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

One of a few special SEMA builds


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

More new SEMA goodness for a Ferrari 599


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ken Block with some of our designs at SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some wide and lippy 2 piece forged Formula's from SEMA


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

More of 20x12 Forged MonoBlock Penta LTWs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 2 piece forged Formula's


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry this deal won't last long
PM or email for this deal
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Replied to all and orders shipping out.

Get in on the best prices of the year.

PM or email me all weekend long for inventory questions and shipping quotes.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email to get in on the 25% off sale. I can check inventory and get a shipping quote.
[email protected]

And this is on all in stock cast wheels and custom 1, 2 and 3 piece forged wheels
We have Formula TRs in 16x8 and 16x9
Tarmacs in 17x8, 17x9, 18x8.5, 18x9.5, 19x8.5 and 19x9.5
TurboMacs in 17x8 and 18x9
R43s in 19x8.5, 19x9.5 and 19x9.5 deep concave


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry only a couple more days to go in the black Friday sale
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Only 1 more day for the buy 3 get 1 free deal
pm or email to get the best deal
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Forged MonoBlock Penta LTWs on a 599


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Fully polished Tarmacs with billet centercaps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some 2 piece Forged Snowflakes


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

A little something from down under


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

A supercharged RS4 on Tarmacs


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Something a little different, a new Cadillac ATS-V


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some fully polished cast TurboMacs with billet caps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## dgreenberg (Feb 8, 2014)

MK7 Golf R

Interested in 18x9 Turbomacs. What tire size would work with my 1inch drop? 235/40 too much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will check but I think you will be fine with 235/40/18s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

TurboMacs and Big Turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Some Forged 2 piece Formula's and some Forged MonoBlock Formula LTWs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Kitten approved


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

19" R43s


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

PM or email me for the best deal and to check stock.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are our new 3 piece forged RSR line of wheels


----------

